# Socialist-Run Venezuela Descends Into Chaos



## American_Jihad

That's what happens when the people don't have guns...

*SOCIALIST-RUN VENEZUELA DESCENDS INTO CHAOS*
*Massive anti-government protests reach a tipping point.*
May 1, 2017

David Paulin







It wasn't supposed to turn out this way. Venezuela was going to be a workers' paradise. President Hugo Chávez said so and declared early into his first term, in 1999, that Venezuela and Cuba would sail toward the same “sea of happiness.” Not surprisingly, Venezuela is now a workers' hell. Authoritarian and dysfunctional, the oil-rich yet impoverished South American nation of 31 million people suffers dire food shortages; soaring levels of violent crime (28,479 deaths reported last year); and epic levels of corruption and drug trafficking. Unemployment is soaring – not surprising given that large swaths of the economy have been nationalized. Venezuela's court-ordered seizure of a General Motors plant is the latest such calamity.

Now Venezuelans are venting their anger like never before, and this includes protesters who were once the bedrock of Chávez's political base – the poor. In recent weeks, tens of thousands of Venezuelans have staged massive anti-government protests that turned streets and highways into seas of humanity. Security forces and armed pro-government militias – _Chavista_ enforcers riding motorcycles -- have met the protesters with force: rubber bullets, tear gas, and deadly gunfire. More than 30 people have died and hundreds injured and arrested. Protesters are demanding fresh elections and the restoration of an independent parliament. Human rights watchdogs and neighboring countries are voicing concern over the unfolding crisis.

...

But anti-Americanism may be waning as Venezuelans with empty stomachs realize Cuba and its over sized influence (with its many agents and advice coming from Havana) is the real enemy of Venezuelan democracy and prosperity. One thing is certain: the Trump administration has another crisis on its hands along with North Korea and Iran. As Venezuela descends into chaos, this may be an opportune time for the Trump administration to turn a crisis into an opportunity.

Socialist-Run Venezuela Descends Into Chaos


----------



## Kosh

Remember this is what the far left in this country wants America to look like.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

American_Jihad said:


> That's what happens when the people don't have guns...
> 
> *SOCIALIST-RUN VENEZUELA DESCENDS INTO CHAOS*
> *Massive anti-government protests reach a tipping point.*
> May 1, 2017
> 
> David Paulin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't supposed to turn out this way. Venezuela was going to be a workers' paradise. President Hugo Chávez said so and declared early into his first term, in 1999, that Venezuela and Cuba would sail toward the same “sea of happiness.” Not surprisingly, Venezuela is now a workers' hell. Authoritarian and dysfunctional, the oil-rich yet impoverished South American nation of 31 million people suffers dire food shortages; soaring levels of violent crime (28,479 deaths reported last year); and epic levels of corruption and drug trafficking. Unemployment is soaring – not surprising given that large swaths of the economy have been nationalized. Venezuela's court-ordered seizure of a General Motors plant is the latest such calamity.
> 
> Now Venezuelans are venting their anger like never before, and this includes protesters who were once the bedrock of Chávez's political base – the poor. In recent weeks, tens of thousands of Venezuelans have staged massive anti-government protests that turned streets and highways into seas of humanity. Security forces and armed pro-government militias – _Chavista_ enforcers riding motorcycles -- have met the protesters with force: rubber bullets, tear gas, and deadly gunfire. More than 30 people have died and hundreds injured and arrested. Protesters are demanding fresh elections and the restoration of an independent parliament. Human rights watchdogs and neighboring countries are voicing concern over the unfolding crisis.
> 
> ...
> 
> But anti-Americanism may be waning as Venezuelans with empty stomachs realize Cuba and its over sized influence (with its many agents and advice coming from Havana) is the real enemy of Venezuelan democracy and prosperity. One thing is certain: the Trump administration has another crisis on its hands along with North Korea and Iran. As Venezuela descends into chaos, this may be an opportune time for the Trump administration to turn a crisis into an opportunity.
> 
> Socialist-Run Venezuela Descends Into Chaos



Sounds like detroit


----------



## Moonglow

Let's face it, no matter which political spectrum that many South American nations have governed by, they all have failed so far...


----------



## Synthaholic

It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Synthaholic said:


> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.



Yup.

A Socialist dictatorship.


----------



## Kosh

Synthaholic said:


> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.



Just like Obama and the far left here?

Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!


----------



## Moonglow

Kosh said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
Click to expand...

Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?


----------



## Synthaholic

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
Click to expand...

Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.


----------



## Kosh

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
Click to expand...


Just ask Obama since you far left drones worshiped him..


----------



## Kosh

Synthaholic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.
Click to expand...


You mean just like Obama did?


----------



## Moonglow

Kosh said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean just like Obama did?
Click to expand...

Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?


----------



## Kosh

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean just like Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
Click to expand...


Yes that is what you get when you cross a dick with a potato!
 Maybe this more of you thing!
And yes the far left wants to be the only ruling party, but you drones still vote for dictatorship every time you go the vote!

Of course you have shown that you do not understand such concepts..


----------



## Moonglow

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
> 
> 
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean just like Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is what you get when you cross a dick with a potato!
> Maybe this more of you thing!
> And yes the far left wants to be the only ruling party, but you drones still vote for dictatorship every time you go the vote!
> 
> Of course you have shown that you do not understand such concepts..
Click to expand...

I voted for the Trumpet dictatorship, since we had already had a Clinton dictatorship..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Synthaholic said:


> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.



LOL. It is absolutely socialist run. Chavez was and Maduro, his protege, are both diehard dedicated socialists


----------



## Kosh

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean just like Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is what you get when you cross a dick with a potato!
> Maybe this more of you thing!
> And yes the far left wants to be the only ruling party, but you drones still vote for dictatorship every time you go the vote!
> 
> Of course you have shown that you do not understand such concepts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for the Trumpet dictatorship, since we had already had a Clinton dictatorship..
Click to expand...


I doubt you have the brain power to vote!


----------



## Moonglow

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean just like Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is what you get when you cross a dick with a potato!
> Maybe this more of you thing!
> And yes the far left wants to be the only ruling party, but you drones still vote for dictatorship every time you go the vote!
> 
> Of course you have shown that you do not understand such concepts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for the Trumpet dictatorship, since we had already had a Clinton dictatorship..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the brain power to vote!
Click to expand...

I doubt your doubts..


----------



## Kosh

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean just like Obama did?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is what you get when you cross a dick with a potato!
> Maybe this more of you thing!
> And yes the far left wants to be the only ruling party, but you drones still vote for dictatorship every time you go the vote!
> 
> Of course you have shown that you do not understand such concepts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for the Trumpet dictatorship, since we had already had a Clinton dictatorship..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the brain power to vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your doubts..
Click to expand...


And where did you copy and paste that from?


----------



## Moonglow

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is what you get when you cross a dick with a potato!
> Maybe this more of you thing!
> And yes the far left wants to be the only ruling party, but you drones still vote for dictatorship every time you go the vote!
> 
> Of course you have shown that you do not understand such concepts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for the Trumpet dictatorship, since we had already had a Clinton dictatorship..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the brain power to vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your doubts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where did you copy and paste that from?
Click to expand...

The doubting Thomas biblical site...


----------



## Kosh

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is what you get when you cross a dick with a potato!
> Maybe this more of you thing!
> And yes the far left wants to be the only ruling party, but you drones still vote for dictatorship every time you go the vote!
> 
> Of course you have shown that you do not understand such concepts..
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for the Trumpet dictatorship, since we had already had a Clinton dictatorship..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the brain power to vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your doubts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where did you copy and paste that from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The doubting Thomas biblical site...
Click to expand...


Sorry can not believe you, far left drones would never use such a site..


----------



## Markle

Moonglow said:


> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?



He/She dictates.


----------



## Moonglow

Markle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He/She dictates.
Click to expand...

It helps if you have a stunning babe and a dick-to-her-phone..


----------



## Moonglow

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for the Trumpet dictatorship, since we had already had a Clinton dictatorship..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the brain power to vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your doubts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where did you copy and paste that from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The doubting Thomas biblical site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry can not believe you, far left drones would never use such a site..
Click to expand...

Who knows,, it could be filled with Snausages and a real dog house?


----------



## Kosh

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have the brain power to vote!
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your doubts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where did you copy and paste that from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The doubting Thomas biblical site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry can not believe you, far left drones would never use such a site..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows,, it could be filled with Snausages and a real dog house?
Click to expand...


If it did then you would be there instead of here!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

So much for another progressive socialist paradise.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## pismoe

I just hope that they don't start walking and driving , pedaling their bicycles to the USA .   I can already hear the naive saying , let them in , they are poor and abused .   And then USA taxpayer paid people will set up programs and USA Taxpayers will feed them and house them at taxpayer expense .


----------



## Synthaholic

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean just like Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
Click to expand...




Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. It is absolutely socialist run. Chavez was and Maduro, his protege, are both diehard dedicated socialists
Click to expand...

Except they ran the country like dictators.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Synthaholic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Obama and the far left here?
> 
> Remember every time you vote far left this what you vote for!
> 
> 
> 
> Really, how does one become a dictator in a system of checks and balances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Trump.  Our checks and balances (Chaffetz, Nunes, Burr) are willfully incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean just like Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you know what a dictator really is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "Socialist-run".  It's another failed dictatorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. It is absolutely socialist run. Chavez was and Maduro, his protege, are both diehard dedicated socialists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they ran the country like dictators.
Click to expand...


Dictatorship is the natural long term result of socialism


----------



## Synthaholic

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except they ran the country like dictators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dictatorship is the natural long term result of socialism
Click to expand...

Oh, bullshit.  Sweden, Finland, France, Norway, and all the other European Socialist countries are run by dictators?

You're either playing dumb or you've spent way too many hours on this site.


----------



## American_Jihad

_He should come here the libtarts would vote for the commie/socialist/pig..._


*VENEZUELA ON THE BRINK*
*The opposition fights President Maduro’s power grab as Trump administration imposes sanctions.*
July 27, 2017

Joseph Klein





Venezuela is at the breaking point. Its failed socialist system is imploding. Venezuela’s economy is in a free fall, a classic example of how top-down centralized government control ends up making conditions worse for virtually everyone except the autocrats running the show. Venezuela’s embattled president, Nicolas Maduro, is facing a determined opposition that is conducting a general strike and a mass protest this week. 

Tensions have been building for months, but the country is approaching a critical juncture as Maduro plans to go ahead with a sham “election” on Sunday to choose 545 members for a body known as the Constituent Assembly. This new body would be empowered to rewrite the country’s constitution, which the opposition sees as a way for Maduro to consolidate his autocratic powers even further.  The sham "election" of the Constituent Assembly members is procedurally stacked in such a way that Maduro will almost certainly get a pliant assembly to do his bidding. This move has not only angered the opposition, which has called for a boycott of Sunday’s election, but it has split Maduro’s own ranks. On July 4, 2017, Venezuelan Attorney General Luisa Ortega, a so-called Chavista, strongly denounced Maduro’s plan for a re-write of the constitution.

The opposition controls the National Assembly, which is trying to choose judges for Venezuela’s Supreme Court who are not Maduro loyalists. The Supreme Court back in March had announced that it was taking over the powers of the National Assembly in a blatant bid to suppress the opposition politically. While the Supreme Court reversed its decision a few days later, the move increased distrust in Maduro’s government. Maduro exacerbated the distrust when his intelligence forces began arresting judges appointed by the opposition. He has threatened to arrest more.

“As a direct result of Maduro’s power grab,” The Diplomat has reported, “more than 100 people have been killed, 1,000 injured, and nearly 3,000 arrested in the recent wave of violence and protests.”

...

Venezuela on the Brink


----------



## American_Jihad

Oh No the left-wing going to go nuts 3 2 1...

*VENEZUELAN OFFICIALS FUME OVER TRUMP'S SANCTIONS*
*Rich socialists and families must now vacation in Cuba – not Florida.*
August 4, 2017

David Paulin





Vacations in Florida have been coveted perks for privileged government officials occupying top posts in socialist Venezuela. How ironic: While trading in crude anti-Americanism, they have nevertheless made a beeline to the U.S. when needing a break from oil-rich yet impoverished and crime-ridden Venezuela. Florida, in particular, has traditionally been the hottest destination for well-off Venezuelans where they own apartments and houses and, above all, enjoy the ornaments of American capitalism: Disney World, Universal Studios, Walmart, and other attractions.

Now, those Venezuelan elites -- rich anti-American socialists -- are ruefully saying goodbye to their U.S. perks. The Trump administration is hitting them where it hurts – freezing financial assets subject to U.S. jurisdiction and making it illegal for U.S. citizens to transact business with them. In other words, these rich socialists no longer have access to their U.S. bank accounts; and the U.S. dollars they obtain in Venezuela -- despite draconian currency exchange controls that deny U.S. currency to ordinary people -- will be of no use to them in the U.S.

Will they now head to Cuba? Not likely. 

The sanctions, recently announced by the U.S. Treasury Departments, targeted 13 current or former senior officials of Venezuela's government. The aim was to punish officials for President Nicolás Maduro's sham referendum establishing a Constituent Assembly that will allow him to rewrite the constitution. Maudro, a bus driver-turned politician, must have made his Cuban handlers proud with this power grab. Plans to rewrite the constitution have drawn wide condemnation from the international community and rights groups.

...

Venezuelan Officials Fume Over Trump's Sanctions


----------



## American_Jihad

*VENEZUELA'S ATTORNEY GENERAL FLEES THE COUNTRY *
*The regime begins to eat its own.*
August 25, 2017

David Paulin





It's an old story: leftist regimes eat their own. From the Soviet Union and China to North Korea and Cuba. And now this rogues gallery has a new member: Venezuela. There amid violent street protests and severe food shortages, the eat-their-own phenomena recently claimed a high-profile figure – Venezuela's embattled attorney general Luisa Ortega Díaz. She was an outspoken critic of President Nicolás Maduro – a dangerous position to take in socialist Venezuela. Its jails hold more than 100 political prisoners.

Last week, fearing she was about to be arrested after being sacked, Ortega fled for her life to neighboring Bogotá, Colombia, along with her husband Germán Ferrer – a former Marxist guerrilla and lawmaker in Venezuela's ruling leftist party. He faced extortion charges. The revolutionary power couple took a boat to Aruba – then flew on a private jet to Colombia where they were offered political asylum. But four days later, for unknown reasons, they took a commercial flight to Brazil where Ortega will no doubt be interviewed by law-enforcement authorities. She has claimed that Maduro and his cronies took nearly $100 million in bribes from Brazilian construction company Odebrecht. "I have a lot of proof, concretely in the Odebrecht case, which implicates many high-ranking Venezuelans, starting with the president of the republic," she said during a news conference in Brazil's capital. She also leveled other corruption charges against top Venezuelan officials. President Maduro, meanwhile, has said Venezuela will seek Ortega's arrest with an international warrant. Police raided her home, and state television broadcast images of an allegedly lavish lifestyle.

...

This is Chávez's legacy, to be sure: the same government that Ortega and fellow anti-Maduro leftists now look fondly upon. It will be interesting to see how many of them eventually admit that they too were useful idiots. 

Venezuela's Attorney General Flees the Country


----------



## pismoe

i think that this AIMI Interview of American hipsters on their view of 'venezuela' fits in in this thread .  ---   Watch: Hipsters Defend Venezuela Because of Their 'Income Equality'   ---   these hipsters like 'venezuelas'  equality .


----------

